# Hole Hearted (Extreme) tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

dale said:


>


Not showing. Are your settings on public?


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks,I forgot about this song.Fun to play👍


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Not showing. Are your settings on public?


Weird...it was working a while ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Not working for me now either.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sorry all...fixed!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job on the lesson Dale. It's indeed a "knuckle buster" and really fun to play. Having a great rhythmic feel for it is super important as well

Kinda wish you had this out when I was learning it a couple of years ago....would've made it that much easier.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Great jb on the lesson Dale. It's indeed a "knuckle buster" and really fun to play. Having a great rhythmic feel for it is super important as well
> 
> Kinda wish you had this out when I was learning it a couple of years ago....would've made it that much easier.


hey! Very kind of you to check this out and share the kind post, thx. This song is so fun and a workout! Hope your very well, your friend, dale.


----------

